# The ugre to piss when I squat



## chaotichealth (Apr 2, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone else has this problem.  But most of the time when I'm getting ready to squat I get this slight urge to piss and a lot bit like a few drops want to come out.  But after my set it goes away till I'm ready for my next set.  It don't happen all the time.  I would say 50 50


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 2, 2015)

Sounds like submissive urination,  you need to show those weights whose boss!


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 2, 2015)

Submissive urination!!!!! man I love that one. Still laughing.
Using anything particularly androgenic?  IE mast, provi, tren?
Thought maybe fright urination but Magnus stated it with  eloquence >
Thanks, T............


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 2, 2015)

Nope been loading with 150mh test e and 150 mg sust eod.  When my dbol gets here I'm gonna run decca  and test e with it


----------



## thebrick (Apr 3, 2015)

try some kegel exercises and see if that helps after a little time


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 3, 2015)

All joking aside,  it could be anxiety based.  
-Is it only on your heavier sets?
-Do deads or any other lifts do it?  
-Do you take any pre-workouts/stems 

Could be your usage as turbo
-enlarged prostate
-low estrogen
-can you see if it lessens while being fasted

Could be "stress incontinence" as brick stated
-is it worsewearing a belt
-does it happen sneezing or caughing


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 3, 2015)

Use of a ball gag during a set is frowned upon generally.  Just sayin.
OK, I know enough jerking around.
You're likely experiencing a _somatic anxiety response_.  Physical reaction to the anxiety of the 'competition' you're about to engage in.
This is akin to dry mouth, sweaty hands, sweating, butterflies, etc.

Performance = Potential - Interference
Let your mind work for you not against you.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 3, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> Use of a ball gag during a set is frowned upon generally.  Just sayin.
> OK, I know enough jerking around.
> You're likely experiencing a _somatic anxiety response_.  Physical reaction to the anxiety of the 'competition' you're about to engage in.
> Performance = Potential - Interference
> Let your mind work for you not against you.



Lol,  my iron pisses for me!  Hell I could even find my 45's the other day.  "This is my house bitches!" :headbang:


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 3, 2015)

I think your right.  I use to always hate doing legs but the more I am doing them the less I hate them.  Now I'm setting goals for myself.  Like back to the 400 lb mark.  

    It only happens for the squat.  The only stims I use is Vyvanse and right now c4.  It's just the same with the belt.  But I use the belt on anything over 200 lbs. And knee wraps over 300 lbs.  

   I started to have a prostate problem with the last dbol I ran.  Well I think because my pee was messed up.  Slow coming out and well anyhow you get the point.  When I finished it went aways  in a few days..


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 3, 2015)

thebrick said:


> try some kegel exercises and see if that helps after a little time


Lmfao


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 3, 2015)

I've experienced this when coming off gear in the past. Heck I was doing tri press downs


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 3, 2015)

High doses and probably nor following proper pct when I was younger


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 3, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> I've experienced this when coming off gear in the past. Heck I was doing_ tri piss downs_



Fixed.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 3, 2015)

If I take pre workouts with stims, I'll have issues pissing.  I'll have to go, things feel 'choked off' when trying to push out a stream of urine then I finally go and even shaking it, nothing left, I'll know there's some left and have to whip it out again so it doesn't stream in my drawers.  CNS is a bitch man.


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 3, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> Fixed.


Cns?


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 3, 2015)

Central Nervous System


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 3, 2015)

Yup,  stims can mess it up.  DMAA was bad,  the other stuff on the market is bad to.  My wife will piss 4 times during a 1 hour run.  Fuck that,  I'll take a poptart and 100mg tne and I'm gtg.


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 3, 2015)

I have been seening this tne around and wondered about it.  My problem is I don't like putting money out for something I'm not sure of.  But after doing some reading I think I may have to give it a try.  Even if its just for my leg and chest days.  It jist might help me get past that 400 lb block I always seem to have.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 3, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> I have been seening this tne around and wondered about it.  My problem is I don't like putting money out for something I'm not sure of.  But after doing some reading I think I may have to give it a try.  Even if its just for my leg and chest days.  It jist might help me get past that 400 lb block I always seem to have.



Pin that tne and pop some halo and you'll beat that 400 tomorrow.  Those 45's will be running from ya!


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 23, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Pin that tne and pop some halo and you'll beat that 400 tomorrow.  Those 45's will be running from ya!


How much do you pin.  I have some on order. I can't wait


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 29, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> All joking aside,  it could be anxiety based.
> -Is it only on your heavier sets?
> -Do deads or any other lifts do it?
> -Do you take any pre-workouts/stems
> ...




I would definitely have a prostate exam,,,could be enlarged.


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 29, 2015)

Just had it done in feb.  He did blood.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 29, 2015)

I like 100mg of the TNE an hour/hour half pre workout.


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 30, 2015)

Well I just got soke in and gonna give it a shot tomorrow.  Onoy gonna try 1/2 mg. And make it a leg and back day.  I should be able to break the 400 lbs mark on my dead life.  I so close with out it


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 30, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> Well I just got soke in and gonna give it a shot tomorrow.  Onoy gonna try 1/2 mg. And make it a leg and back day.  I should be able to break the 400 lbs mark on my dead life.  I so close with out it



Have you been drinking?


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 30, 2015)

Lol. Funny part is no last night I did not have a drink.  Was to tired for some reason.


----------



## psych (May 10, 2015)

Also the harder you work the more you will have to urinate.  It the kidneys dealing with stress, blood flow and pressure, and of course diuretic properties of pre-workouts, and dealing with blood ph management.  Also you could has prostate management problems.    Normally you pee more after workouts but if you take long breaks, or just long workouts in general.


----------



## squatster (Aug 14, 2015)

Funny - I feel like I need to shit when doing seated calves


----------



## psych (Aug 14, 2015)

This is the best thread HAND DOWN!
Saw a girl piss her self one time deadlifting and was just like


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 14, 2015)

If I was running Tren I would honestly think seeing a her do that as a turn on.  A women pushing her self that hard hell yea.


----------

